
Free text-based Covid-19 screening program - masevak
https://www.forbes.com/sites/leahrosenbaum/2020/03/12/worried-about-coronavirus-now-you-can-text-message-a-chatbot-with-questions/#3006d30c7825
======
masevak
Given that the World Health Organization recently declared COVID-19 a
pandemic, our team at Memora Health (YC W18) has partnered with several health
systems across the United States to launch a text-based program that provides
automated COVID-19 guidance.

Text 'COVID' to +1-623-428-0201.

You can ask questions about coronavirus, get daily guidance on how to avoid
exposure, and get a referral to a free telehealth visit if you're exhibiting
symptoms.

We're working diligently to keep people informed and healthy. Learn more about
our work at
[https://memorahealth.com/coronavirus](https://memorahealth.com/coronavirus).

